# [SOLVED] Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

Hello,

I am completely new as a member to tech support although I have read some threads here before and find it a useful site. The reason I registered is because I am having problems installing the new service pack 1 for Vista.

This code 800700C1 appears any time Windows Updates tries to download the installation file. This same error will also appear when I try and install the SP1 from the standalone installation package.

I have been in email contact with a Microsoft technician for the last few days and he has been giving me lots of different action plans with no success. Things like; installing in safe mode, uninstall antivirus software, disable startup items, sfc/scannow as well as host of other ideas.

I receive the exact same update fail and error code (800700C1) when trying to download and install one other update - KB905866 Windows Mail Junk E-mail Filter. As I said, every other update works fine except for the Windows Mail and Service Pack update, which fail in the same way. I don't know if these have any relation but I thought it could be useful to mention.

I am reluctant to completely re-install my OS which I think, will resolve my problem. 

I hope to hear form someone soon who may have the answers to my problem. Thanks in advance.

Karl.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hey kfetherston

Welcome to TSF

This problem occurs because the redirector identification (redirectorID) number of the downloaded Wuredir.cab file is lower than the redirectorID number of the Wuredir.cab file in the %windir%\SoftwareDistribution folder. The entry Wuredir.cab is written to the WindowsUpdate.log that is located in the Windows directory

Basically its two different sets of information clashing, One from your computer, the other from the updates website :smile:

1. Click *Start*, click *Run*, type *cmd* in the Open box, and then click *OK*

2. At the command prompt, type *net stop wuauserv*, and then press ENTER.

3. Type *rmdir /s %windir%\softwaredistribution\wuredir*, and then press ENTER.

4. Type *net start wuauserv*

5. Use the Windows Update Web site to install the updates.

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hi Craig,

Thank you for your response.

I followed your suggestion carefully but when I ran the update again, I got the exact same result. Download goes as far as 13%, fails and gives me the 800700C1 error. 

Any more help on this is much appreciated. Thanks,

Karl


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hmmmmmmmm you could try the following to see if thats relating to license

1. Click *Start* and select *Run*

2. Type *regsvr32.exe regwizc.dll* and hit enter

3. Type *regsvr32.exe licdll.dll* and hit enter

4. Try the update again, Also try disabling the fire after doing this

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hello again,

I have tried your latest suggestion of running both
*regsvr32.exe regwizc.dll* and
*regsvr32.exe licdll.dll*.

For both of these commands, I get the following error message;


The module "regwizc.dll" failed to load.

Make sure the binary is stored at the specified path or
debug it to check for problems with the binary or
dependent .DLL files

The specified module could not be found
.

Do you think this error relates to my problem? Thanks in advance,

Karl.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hey

Ok i have narrowed it down to a file *SMIPI.dll*

Not sure what is happening but i know that this file isn't being registered properly during a MS Update or download

Resolve

1. Click *Start* and select *Run*

2. Type *CMD* and press enter

3. Type *sfc/scannow* and press enter

Hopefully this will fix the issue automatically but if not i will upload the file for you

Regards




Craig


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Download the file here: SMIPI.DLL

Once saved on your desktop

1. Move the file to the folder

*C:\Windows\System32*

2. Click *Start*, select *Run* and type *regsvr32 smipi.dll*

Restart and hopefully you should be able to download the updates

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hi

I remember trying something like this when I was in contact with Microsoft.

The sfc/scannow brings up the following result for me;

*Verification 100% complete. Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log*

Do you think this CBS.log will shed some light into what the problem is?


I was told to replace the SMIPI.dll on my system by taking admin privileges and then replacing it with the SMIPI.dll file which was located on my Vista install disk.

I was able to do all of this, restarted the computer but.... no change. The 800700C1 error still came up.

Thanks again,
Karl


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

if you could upload the file for me i'll download it and have a look at the results

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

I have just tried your SMIPI.dll suggestion and I get the following error when trying to run *regsvr32 smipi.dll*

*The module "smipi.dll" may not compatible with the version of windows you are running. Check if the module is compatible with an x86(32-bit) or x64(64-bit) version of regsvr32*

Just to clarify, I am running an x86 system.

I am currently having problems uploading that CBS.log to you. I have zipped it, since the original file size was 44MB, the size now is 1.89MB.

If I cant send the file in this post, I will keep trying to send.

Thanks again.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hmmmmmm 

If you upload the file to MediaFire and post the link i will be able to download it

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hi,

Unbelievably, Im now having problems uploading files. Wheter it be for an email attachment, this forum or that MediaFire site.

Problems never seem to end. Is it possible to just paste a couple of lines from that log into a post. There is a lot of text so i wouldnt know where to start. Could I possibly delete this CBS.log, run sfc/scannow again and then send you the smaller CBS.log (hopefully!)

Im just not sure whether its safe to go ahead and delete this file.

Thanks.


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hmmmmm Try disabling your Firewall, that may help

Ok delete the log and re-perform the scan

If its a small log then send it to me via PM and i'll post the relevant sections on here

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hi

I finally was able to upload the CBS log in zip format.

Looking forward to hearing your response


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Ok here are the results

I have shortened them for the forum but have attached the full version

To install .DLL's

1. Place _<Filename>_.DLL into *C:\Windows\System32*

2. Click *Start* and select *Run*

3. Type *regsvr32 <Filename>.DLL* and press enter


_2008-05-22 17:35:28, Cannot repair "*bcdsrv.dll*" Microsoft-BootConfigurationData Version = 6.0.6000.16386,PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35},hash mismatch

2008-05-22 17:36:47, Cannot repair "*sbbg.png*" Microsoft-Gadgets-Contacts, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, hash mismatch

2008-05-22 17:39:22, Cannot repair "*tcpmon.ini*" Microsoft-Printing-StandardPortMonitor-TCPMonINI, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, hash mismatch

2008-05-22 17:40:12, Cannot repair "*smipi.dll*" Microsoft-Windows-ServicingStack, Version = 6.0.6001.18000, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, hash mismatch

2008-05-22 17:40:15, Cannot repair "*wait_m.cur*" Microsoft-Windows-Shell-acccursors, Version = 6.0.6000.16386, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, hash mismatch_


*bcdsrv.dll*

Download

Location: C:\Windows\System32
Information: Boot Configuration Data COM Server


*sbbg.png*

Download

Location: Stored Online or within offline folders
Information: Background container, Gadgets


*tcpmon.ini*

Download

Location: C:\Windows\System32
Information: Used by Standard TCP/IP Port Monitor to determine the type of port


*smipi.dll*

Download

Location: C:\Windows\System32
Information: Microsoft Corporation; SMI Primitive Installer, Licensing


*wait_m.cur*

Download with cursor packs

Location: C:\WINDOWS\Cursors\
Information: Cursor device, Arrow, known to be infected or related to malware


Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hi,

I know this seems stupid cause I know I've done this before but I cant copy any of the files over to the system32 folder since I don't have access rights. Even though I am the administrator and have disabled UAC.

What are the steps again when taking full ownership of the folder?

Thanks,

Karl


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

To take ownership and ownership to alter the file are as follows

1. Right Click *Command Prompt* and select *Run As Administrator*

2. Type *takeown /f <Full Path Of File>*
i.e. *takeown /f C:\Users\Users Name\Desktop\File.dll*

3. Press enter and you will see a confirmation pop up

4. Type *icacls <Full Path Of File> /grant Users Name:F*
i.e. *icacls C:\Users\Desktop\file.dll /grant Users Name:F*

5. Press enter and you will see a confirmation pop up

You should now be able to do what you want with that file

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Ok I figured out all of the file ownership stuff.

The problem is, some of the links for these .dll files are broken and I cant find them anywhere else on the net. I found the first one *bcdsrv.dll* and was able to replace the original one with the file in the system32 folder.

However, I am getting the following error when I run *regsvr32 bcdsrv.dll*

*The module "bcdsrv.dll" may not compatible with the version of windows you are running. Check if the module is compatible with an x86(32-bit) or x64(64-bit) version of regsvr32*

I'm starting to feel like all of this effort is simply not worth it. Is it a case of a problem with my computer or a problem with Microsoft and Vista.

I'm tempted to perform a re-install of Vista but I am worried I will lose all/some of my data. Do you think that would fix the problem?

Thanks,

Karl


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

I think that maybe bcdsrv.dll is an issue that can be left aside for now,

I apolgise about the links

Here they are

sbbg.png

tcpmon.ini

smipi.dll

You can perform a complete backup of vista and do a reinstall or even better do a repair install

If you have the CD

Insert the CD and reboot, follow the onscreen prompts and select to *Perform A New Installation*

There is an options before it goes any further to
*Repair The System*

Using the installation disk

Regards




Craig


----------



## kfetherston (May 21, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Hi Craig,

Just to inform you, I reinstalled Vista Premium lastnight and viola! It has fixed the problem as well as leaving my computer with all my files and settings the same as before.

I was able to install the SP1 with no problems although the whole process took about 2 hours.

I just hope Im not back on this forum having issues with SP1 anytime soon :smile:

Thanks for all your help, its much appreciated. Im sure if I didnt have corrupt system files, one of your many suggestions would have fixed the problem.

Thanks again,

Karl


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Error code 800700C1 when trying to install Vista SP1..*

Not a problem,

Glad to hear you fixed it :smile:

Regards




Craig


----------

